# hi appreciate any help and advise



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi i am an american wanting to move to greece. I am 33 male and single no kids. 
I need some info regarding moving tp greece and i am not planning to return to U.S. I need to know:

1) How long can i stay in greece with my US passport?
2) what should i do for temporary or permanent residency?
3)how do i get a work permit?
4) I would like to stay where it is not too busy and manic. a little quite and less stress. and not as expensive /
5) can i rent an apartment and how much does it cost for a studio or a small 1 bedroom?
6) can i get work even though i am not from the european countries and have a US passport?
7) How much my expense would be with rent, food. just to live a simple life and not get crazy.
8) what do i need to open a bank account?
9) what do i need to rent a place? any documents?

I know i am asking too many questions sorry about that. i would really appreciate it if anyone can help me with any of these questions just for me to get an idea. i am also looking at thailand and romania. i will be moving in 2-3 months before x.mass. just need to start fresh and change my lifestyle. very tired of the US policies and bull.... thank you all and be well


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I can't really answer your questions but there is a government (state department) website that does. You can google it. But you are going to need paperwork out the wazoo. Greeks are obsessed with paperwork and beaureacratic (sp?) redtape. Do you speak any Greek? If you don't you'll find things difficult. And regarding cost of living...it has gone up significantly in the last 5+ years. So it isn't that cheap here. Unless you are independently wealthy I think you will find it tough going. Sorry, to sound so negative...but want to keep it real. I've been living here for 5 years now and the adjustment is extremely difficult. And I'm married to a Greek and have lots of friends here. 

Good luck.
DD


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> Hi i am an american wanting to move to greece. I am 33 male and single no kids.
> I need some info regarding moving tp greece and i am not planning to return to U.S. I need to know:
> 
> 1) How long can i stay in greece with my US passport?
> ...


I hope this helps somehow


----------



## greekgod (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi, 

You can stay in Greece 3 months on your passport. Unfortunately, if you get a 1 way ticket...you will be flagged by DHS as a high risk passenger. Once in Greece you will need to register at the nearest police station and let them know you want to apply for permanent residency status...it may take 6 to 9 months to get all the paperwork back. Nick


----------

